# becky pg storyline in corrie



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

pg ment / m/c ment

Hi everyone,

Is anyone else finding the storyline in corrie very tough at the minute, of becky and steve, her being pg, then them rowing about not wanting kids on her part, some of the hurtful comments made around that, then her telling him and now its all happy silly baby talk and they have the comments made very outragous and hurtfull to someone who has IF listening because they have to have becky so over the top all the time. Now I know they are going to have a miscarriage coming up in that storyline , I dread to think some of the one liners they will have becky say during that. I think I might give corrie a miss for the next few weeks, I sit down in the evening to relax and try to forget about the IF mess that my life is not have it thrown in my face. Just wish the writers in soaps would sometimes think about these things, I havent watched eastenders since that discraceful storyline run about IF with mad meg. And as for that other prog about the women having boys and wanting a girl , I was actually sick a little in my mouth even watching the add for that prog.

rosebud


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

rosebud -   i know what you mean i find a lot of programmes handles IF and lots of other sensitive subjects with out much thought or knowledge   it can be very hurtful to those watching, i too am not looking forward to the mc storyline   i didnt watch the boy wanting a girl programme either just could not face to listen to such selfishness in the light of our heart break. take care


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

no, it hasn't upset me at all

firstly because, well, they're imaginary.   but secondly, becky's feelings are just as valid as anyone else's

lots of women fear pregnancy and feel they're be terrible mothers. i am desperate for a child, but if i fell pregnant tomorrow i reckon i'd be over the moon but also beside myself with doubt. and becky is showing women like that, that by having these sort of feelings, they're not ogres or unnatural or unwomanly...they're just normal. i think that's a healthy thing.

ok, her transisition from hating the idea to be over the moon has been a bit rapid, but that's soaps for you. that's why i think they could never do a (half decent) ivf storyline...because the process so damn boring!  

i'm sorry if it's making you feel bad though  


edited to add...hope they handle the miscarriage better than they did when maria's baby died. from the midwife with 'maria, your baby's dead!!!' to her fretting more about her husband messing around, and her getting over it in about a week...i thought it was dreadful

mind you the actress who plays maria can't act for toffee. katherine kelly can ocaisionally act her socks off, but you're right, a lot of the time she seems to forget she can act, and carries on like some sort of demented loon


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

katie c said:


> secondly, becky's feelings are just as valid as anyone else's
> 
> lots of women fear pregnancy and feel they're be terrible mothers. i am desperate for a child, but if i fell pregnant tomorrow i reckon i'd be over the moon but also beside myself with doubt. and becky is showing women like that, that by having these sort of feelings, they're not ogres or unnatural or unwomanly...they're just normal. i think that's a healthy thing.


This is absolutely true and I think that a lot of women on here who have or have previously had BFP's either through tx or naturally will be able to identify with some of her feelings. Most women don't get through a pg without some doubts and fears for how they will cope/be good mummies/how their lives will change etc.

Axxxx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

I never had any doubts that I would be a good mother, just a pity my body dosnt agree with me  

rosebud


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

rosebud_05_99 said:


> I never had any doubts that I would be a good mother, just a pity my body dosnt agree with me
> 
> rosebud


No hun and I'm sure most people think that when they are ttc, but when all those hormones start charging about they do put doubts in most people's heads its not a bad thing its just part of the process and what happens. Hopefully Rosebud one day soon you'll be able to experience all the doubts and hormones for yourself   this is your year.

Axxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i think the reason they are portraying becki like this (do i want it, oh yeah i think so) is to show how everyone without infertility probs presumes things will be ok ....and it isnt always....shows how precious life is? and how you should never presume? well, i hope thats there angle!   I still hate to see miscarriages acted out on soaps but i guess it needs doing...

yeah the maria storyline was horrendous, and i thought that as well, that she got over it in a week. and didnt worry when she got pregnant again 

the one i remember from my infertility was ..what was her name...lived with eileen ,...erm violet i think, she had an ectopic, and she got over that quickly and it was all very vague and unrealistic, lord knows who does the research for these soaps


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well actually when they did the research for the Maria storyline they approached FF for advice and I was the person who dealt with them on behalf of FF and believe me obviously the 2+ hours of conversation I had with their researcher about the pain and heartache of Infertility fell on deaf ears!   

Axxxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Didn't Maria avoid going for her 20 week scan or pretend she'd been when she hadn't in her 2nd pregnancy, because she was worried the outcome would be the same? I'm pretty sure they did acknowledge her previous loss.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ah maybe they did then sorry..

amanda 0 really! whats point in speaking to you for 2 hours and then going and bodging it!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

AmandaB1971 said:


> Well actually when they did the research for the Maria storyline they approached FF for advice and I was the person who dealt with them on behalf of FF and believe me obviously the 2+ hours of conversation I had with their researcher about the pain and heartache of Infertility fell on deaf ears!


oops, sorry if the criticism sounded a bit rude then 

i know they have to speed things up in soaps (hence why they could never do an IVF story. imagine it...character goes for a scan and has a cyst and has to go on the pill. then goes back after two weeks and has a cyst the other side. then DRing doesn't go to plan...you get the idea )

but there's speeding up and pushing under the carpet 

similar in the media really. i saw a story in 'OK' about some eastenders actress who had IVF and got pregnant with twins. they made it sound like a walk in the park. 'well i took some drugs, then they put the eggs back, and then i was pregnant!'

however i did see a story about a newsreader (i think. clare something?) who also had it and said it was just awful. good for her!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No offence taken hun.  I was just pointing out that they did ask but believe me I was not pleased with the way they portrayed Maria having had the benefit of my best advice!!  Obviously they didn't think my version would make good telly! 

Katie you made me   about your version of IVF though and that is the reality and you can see why it might not be quite quick enough for a telly programme!  I stimmed for nearly a month I think most viewers would've turned over long before I got to egg collection on all 3 occasions!! 

Axxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder what the chances are of Ian & Jane in Eastenders adopting a newborn


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Siobhan1 said:


> I wonder what the chances are of Ian & Jane in Eastenders adopting a newborn


don't watch easties, but i imagine reasonably high  

that's another storyline that would make dull viewing i guess. nine months of prep? a year wait for a child? that's _outrageous!_

you can buy a house in an afternoon in soap land


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Siobhan1 said:


> I wonder what the chances are of Ian & Jane in Eastenders adopting a newborn


Sure thing I reckon!


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

had to interrupt as an avid enders fan. my theory is lucy gets pg and jane plays mom to that baby....


----------

